# Can two asexual people be together?



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Idk if that's a silly question or not...just wondering because I never heard of it before...

I bet it would be hard to find another person that's asexual.

sometimes I want to be asexual-__-


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I vote for yes.....

I am not interested in sex life at all..

just want a companion to live my life with..


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, I think most asexual people prefer to be with other asexuals. There are dating sites specifically for asexuals and for people who are wanting to date asexuals.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Kris10 said:


> sometimes I want to be asexual-__-


Why do you want that? Just curious. It's kind of like wishing you were of a different sexual orientation.

By the way, yes, two asexuals can be together. You can still long for the romance while remaining asexual.

What confuses me the most is the aromatic asexuals who want a relationship. No sex, but also no just cuddling. I don't understand how they could want anything more than friendships because a relationship is basically friendship with "_benefits."_. You know what I mean. Not _"friend with benefits"_ but friends with "_benefits."_


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

hobo10 said:


> Why do you want that? Just curious. It's kind of like wishing you were of a different sexual orientation.


Well to tell you the truth, I don't enjoy sex. It's awfully painful and I get no pleasure out of it.

So I might just be better off not having it:/


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

What is an asexual? I googled it and it says " Without sex or sexuality, in particular" but I'm confused. Is an asexual a person who isn't attracted to people sexually? Or a person who still craves sex naturally but has strong reason to not want it necessarily. =/ am i stupid lol 

I am attracted to women but I'm torn about the act of sex. I hate how society throws sex in my face all the time, it's hard to ignore it. I don't like seeing women dressing in a provocative way. Sex for me specifically gets in the way of what I really want in a relationship. I enjoy sex but it hasn't been worth it so far for me. I want it to be a bonus to a relationship after everything else is established. That's not asexual right? I think it's just sexual abstinence.

So yeah what's asexual?

Asexual is a person who isn't sexually attracted to people....how is that possible? =/ I'm confused


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Theologic said:


> What is an asexual? I googled it and it says " Without sex or sexuality, in particular" but I'm confused. Is an asexual a person who isn't attracted to people sexually? Or a person who still craves sex naturally but has strong reason to not want it necessarily. =/ am i stupid lol
> 
> I am attracted to women but I'm torn about the act of sex. I hate how society throws sex in my face all the time, it's hard to ignore it. I don't like seeing women dressing in a provocative way. Sex for me specifically gets in the way of what I really want in a relationship. I enjoy sex but it hasn't been worth it so far for me. I want it to be a bonus to a relationship after everything else is established. That's not asexual right? I think it's just sexual abstinence.
> 
> ...


I haven't looked into it THAT much...but I think there's other types of asexual people. Like some still get aroused but won't act on anything. Or some will just masturbate every once a month. Some even might just choose not to have sex at all (celebicy)?

Yeah I can't stand that either! the media shoves it down our throats like it's the GREATEST thing in the world! and you MUST have it! it's all lies...

I don't even like watching sex scenes in movies...I think it kinda ruins it:/


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kris10 said:


> I haven't looked into it THAT much...but I think there's other types of asexual people. Like some still get aroused but won't act on anything. Or some will just masturbate every once a month. Some even might just choose not to have sex at all (celebicy)?
> 
> Yeah I can't stand that either! the media shoves it down our throats like it's the GREATEST thing in the world! and you MUST have it! it's all lies...
> 
> I don't even like watching sex scenes in movies...I think it kinda ruins it:/


I don't watch anything that's not a cartoon or a comedy because if I see one titty zoom-in I'm going to change the channel! Sex appeal annoys me, especially when it has absolutely nothing to do with the subject..butt and lip zoom ins for a sandwich *REALLY?!* uke


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Theologic said:


> I don't watch anything that's not a cartoon or a comedy because if I see one titty zoom-in I'm going to change the channel! Sex appeal annoys me, especially when it has absolutely nothing to do with the subject..butt and lip zoom ins for a sandwich *REALLY?!* uke


Don't even get me started on Carls JR. commercials:no

Looks like this is turning into an anti-sex thread lol


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kris10 said:


> Don't even get me started on Carls JR. commercials:no
> 
> Looks like this is turning into an anti-sex thread lol


**** SEX

and eww wtf is Carls Jr lol. I googled that, I think that's called Hardys over here and yeah google it and one of the 1st pictures is this crap!










porn with burgers

Have you ever seen an animal have sex? It's the exact same thing right lol? *sigh*

Oh but I still am not quite sure as to what the requirements for an asexual are but I would imagine that 2 asexual people would make for a better relationship than most common relationships


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh where are you from?

Yeah I think it would be a lot easier. You wouldn't have to worry about the other person sleeping with someone else, no pregnancy scares (big plus!!!!) or STD's.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kris10 said:


> Oh where are you from?
> 
> Yeah I think it would be a lot easier. You wouldn't have to worry about the other person sleeping with someone else, no pregnancy scares (big plus!!!!) or STD's.


I live in Saint Louis (trying to leave as soon as possible)

save money on condoms too, I'm sure we could go on and on about the benefits. No sore body parts...

You can just focus on each other intellectually and emotionally..no distractions

this asexual label is new to me, I think I like it :evil


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Theologic said:


> I don't watch anything that's not a cartoon or a comedy because if I see one titty zoom-in I'm going to change the channel! Sex appeal annoys me, especially when it has absolutely nothing to do with the subject..butt and lip zoom ins for a sandwich *REALLY?!* uke


Marry me? Lol. :b


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, they can.

It's actually better than if one was asexual and the other one had a regular sex drive, because neither would be pressuring the other for sex.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I would think it would be more of a close emotional friendship where these people are especially close.


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Kris10 said:


> Idk if that's a silly question or not...just wondering because I never heard of it before...
> 
> I bet it would be hard to find another person that's asexual.
> 
> sometimes I want to be asexual-__-


Yes, it's possible.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/sep/08/relationships.healthandwellbeing


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

no that's weird. everyone needs sex


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

garycoleman said:


> no that's weird. everyone needs sex


Except for asexual people, who have no desire for sex.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kris10 said:


> Well to tell you the truth, I don't enjoy sex. It's awfully painful and I get no pleasure out of it.
> 
> So I might just be better off not having it:/


You could make a thread in the 18+ group about your sexual problems if you want.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

luceo said:


> Except for asexual people, who have no desire for sex.


Dr. House says asexuality is just an undiagnosed condition such as a tumor affecting hormones. Considering how rare it is it makes sense.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ask Lightwing12star andM4RK1988 ...


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

well yea, they have to be together. I don't see how an asexual person would want to deal with someone who enjoy sex and vice versa. I would be frustrate if I couldn't have sex with the person I'm with


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

garycoleman said:


> no that's weird. everyone needs sex


I never needed or wanted sex.

Yes op

2 asexual can be together with or without having sex. Some asexuals have sex for the babies or for other reasons but there is also asexuals which hate sex and never does that. There is also asexual dating sites to find asexual partners.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

youngloc said:


> well yea, *they have to be together*. I don't see how an asexual person would want to deal with someone who enjoy sex and vice versa. I would be frustrate if I couldn't have sex with the person I'm with


We cannot choose who with we falling into love. That just happends when we meet people. There is so much of hetero sexual couples also which are troubled by sex problems that is not enough reason to meet only other asexuals. Many people are asexuals even they don't know it yet. People get many times know after they already are in a relationship.

If asexuality is only thing which is common for 2 people that is not an reason to be in a relationship. Asexual people wants to deal with people who they love. You can choose to not being in a relationship with asexual but you cannot make that choice for others. Some sexual guys are in love with asexual girl and sometimes they have sex and sometimes not. Not even all sexual couples have sex because of other troubles.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am pretty much asexual sure I am attracted to girls ect but I have no interest is sex at all in fact the whole subject makes me feel sick.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Theologic said:


> **** SEX
> 
> and eww wtf is Carls Jr lol. I googled that, I think that's called Hardys over here and yeah google it and one of the 1st pictures is this crap!
> 
> ...


That's enough to feed a starving model for an entire month. If she didn't get the commercial job, I'd tend to suspect she'd have a job that involves having something else shoved in her mouth on video.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Id assume an asexual person would prefer to be with another asexual.

Look at this:

http://www.asexualitic.com/


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Those claiming to be asexual taking any drugs affecting their libido?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, two asexuals together is a good match. And there is nothing wrong with asexuality! Not wanting sex, ever, doesn't mean someone needs to be fixed.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes. Both don't desire sex, they both want love. It's a win win.



Theologic said:


> **** SEX
> 
> and eww wtf is Carls Jr lol. I googled that, I think that's called Hardys over here and yeah google it and one of the 1st pictures is this crap!
> 
> ...


I know that I'm not asexual, because the last thing I was thinking about was the burger. LOL!


----------

